# Snakewood Fountain Pen



## robert421960 (Mar 13, 2013)

thanks Dema for the blank and the advice
[attachment=20591][attachment=20592][attachment=20593]


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 13, 2013)

Very nice pen. But you may want to cross your fingers.


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 13, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> Very nice pen. But you may want to cross your fingers.



Crack?
i have been told it might
what causes that?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> Crack?
> i have been told it might
> what causes that?



The structure of the wood cells in SW is such that even once it's dry, it doesn't take a lot of MC swing to wreck it. I know that's not a technical answer but it's the best explanation I have found myself. Last year I was about to make a very large purchase of snakewood, but as I am want to do I did a lot of due diligence and decided becoming a dealer of snakewood was more liability than I wanted.

It's a beautiful pen though and I hope it stay that way.


----------



## EricJS (Mar 13, 2013)

Beautiful pen. The finish is very well done, too.


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 13, 2013)

I wonder if stabilizing it will help with the cracks


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 13, 2013)

im wondering if it is sealed with ca how can it get any MC change?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 13, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> im wondering if it is sealed with ca how can it get any MC change?



Inside sealed too?


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> robert421960 said:
> 
> 
> > im wondering if it is sealed with ca how can it get any MC change?
> ...



it has the brass tube inside and the ca wraped around the edge of the wood when applying it


----------



## DKMD (Mar 13, 2013)

Nicely done! 

Definitely keep this pen out of extreme heat(ie. car in the summer). If it does crack, you can always knock it apart, fill the crack with sanding slurry, and refinish... It has worked for me in the past.


----------



## RusDemka (Mar 13, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done!
> 
> Definitely keep this pen out of extreme heat(ie. car in the summer). If it does crack, you can always knock it apart, fill the crack with sanding slurry, and refinish... It has worked for me in the past.



What about of a customer has it??


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 13, 2013)

Kevin said:


> robert421960 said:
> 
> 
> > Crack?
> ...



Hey Kevin, 
If you were a snakewood dealer and it all cracked, send it to me. Ill fix those right up. Probably be worth more anyways


----------



## Jdaschel (Mar 13, 2013)

robert421960 said:


> Jdaschel said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice pen. But you may want to cross your fingers.
> ...



yea, I have read probably 1000 stories on snakewood cracking. And everyone hates it. 
There was a store in Pennsylvania that had a "guaranteed to be broken".... 
Snakewood should have a guaranteed to crack.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 14, 2013)

RusDemka said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done!
> ...


That could be a problem. I don't sell stuff, so I never think of things in those terms. I suppose I'd tell the buyer about the nature if the wood and offer to repair it if/when it cracks. I've done it for personal pens, and it doesn't take too long.


----------



## Hubert (Mar 14, 2013)

The question is not if cracks but when. It will crack unless it is kept in a controlled informant 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Sorry CA doesn't help much. Still it is one very pretty pen. Well done.


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 14, 2013)

Your Form, Fit and Finish looks great, for now.

Les


----------



## rdabpenman (Mar 14, 2013)

Hubert said:


> The question is not if cracks but when. It will crack unless it is kept in a controlled informant 24 hours a day 7 days a week. Sorry CA doesn't help much. Still it is one very pretty pen. Well done.



Maybe it could be kept in a Humidor?

Les


----------



## BassBlaster (Mar 14, 2013)

Nice pen Robert. I have several of these blanks that I was lucky enough to score from Rus. Ive been nervous about turning them and after reading this thread, Im even more nervous, lol. Maybe, I'll turn one of em for a personal pen for myself and see how it goes.


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 16, 2013)

just do it man just do it


----------



## robert421960 (Mar 17, 2013)

5 days no cracks


----------



## BarbS (Mar 17, 2013)

It looks great, Robert. No pain, no gain, right? Just inform a customer and tell them Beauty has its Risks!


----------

